# AOSP Android - What config file enables data roaming?



## sb56637 (Jul 4, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I am testing the ApeX ROM for the Droid 2 Global. It looks like it should work well, but with one glaring omission. Under the mobile network settings, there is no option to enable/or disable data roaming. My GSM carrier has a weird setup and I can't get data without roaming. ApeX even flashes a status bar message that there is no data because roaming is disabled. I'd like to know if I can possibly edit a config file somewhere in the /system folder with a root file manager to enable data roaming? I found a build.prop setting on the internet: "ro.com.android.dataroaming". It's not present in ApeX, but I tried adding "ro.com.android.dataroaming=true" to /system/build.prop. Still doesn't allow data roaming. Any other tips?

Thanks a lot!


----------

